# (Free) Reformation Day Adventure Serial-novel for Kids/Teens



## Darlene N. Böcek (Oct 25, 2017)

My teenage daughter has been writing a serial novel in preparation for Reformation Day. It's halfway through the serial, but I hope your teens enjoy the time-travel journey.

See the first episode here: bit.ly/peagreencoat


----------

